# Post Your Video That Got You Accepted



## LastResortPictures (Mar 25, 2009)

Hey guys,
I just found this site the other day and have been marveling at all the great info that you have all compiled around here. Anyways what I was wondering is if anyone who is willing could post links to their films that got them accepted to various schools, and which school accepted them. Thanks a lot! Good luck everyone!


----------



## Morgan (Mar 25, 2009)

I'm not sure if this is limited to only graduates, but I got accepted to Columbia College and School of Visual Arts with this;

http://vimeo.com/3693554


----------



## bombshellfilms (Mar 26, 2009)

hey lastresort. i compiled various clips from here: http://ingridjungermann.wordpress.com/videoclips/. not the first two - they are from a play reading.

got into NYU and Columbia MFA Film programs.


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 26, 2009)

Hey--bombshell...where did you make those films?  How did you get the equipment, etc?  Pretty impressive!


----------



## bombshellfilms (Mar 26, 2009)

hey smell_the_glove. thanks, i'm flattered! made 'viewpoint' in north carolina. ended up costing about 8 grand with festival fees. had an editor who didn't charge me because he was learning. god, so was i. so many things i would have done differently. 'love sucks' was for me to get something done, shot 1 day in ny and spent 300 bucks on production. had a friend as the shooter/editor and another friend who let me use her apartment, so we just shot in different rooms. also used the DVX100 for that, which i love. the doc was a two-day shoot on sony HD. that was a more professional deal but the project never got finished. 

just trying to continue to learn and be open and correct mistakes as i go. what about you?? i've gone on and on.


----------



## AviQ (Mar 26, 2009)

Well I got accepted at the producing program and they don't ask for films for the producers applications but, this short "film" got me a few very good letters of recommendation, which I believe is what got me this chance... It was loads of insanity and fun producing BTW...

http://blip.tv/file/1525311

I know its a little restricted to a certain audience, but it was extremely well received and motivator of lengthy discussions, new ideas, etc. If you have any questions just shoot 

Avi


----------

